# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  The remake of Wednesday in south industry

## sudhakaradla

the most impressed movie "Wednesday" is remaked in sout industry ready to hit the screens. the movie is casting the legends of south industry like Kamal Hasan, Mohan Lal and Venkatesh.
this is first multi starrer movie

----------


## RAHEN

i have heard abt this movie..but not much...

----------


## rupenghosh

ok...lets see whats nw they cld bring...

----------

